# Rewrapping My First Rod



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok I think I'm gonna pick up some guides and do a rod. The grip and reel seat are fine but the cheap guides are shot. It's a 6'6" conventional 1 piece rod I use for flounder, bass, and light stuff in the surf. Has a 5500 Abu on it. 

Where do I start? Thread, guides, epoxy, do I need color preserver? I'll use a box for a wrapping station to start with. What else?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

The color preserver depends on the wrap. If you are going with a basic black wrap you won't need it. If you plan on getting colorful you might.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

To CP or not CP depends on the thread you get. NCP or no color preserver claims it won't need any. But in reality, it will turn colors or bleed pretty fast, like a year or so. I would put CP on everything.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

CP is a personal preference. I have strayed away from it because it can be so finicky to work with. I use either NCP thread or regular nylon. I am more apt to use regular nylon now because I really like the "candied" look I get from the epoxy after it absorbs into the thread.


----------

